# New Mods to Help with Spam



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I've noticed over the past few weeks, there seems to be an increase in spammers posting on the forum overnight, and I think we may need a couple more mods who have free time available in the mornings to help delete it and ban the spammers. Ive been trying to do this some mornings, but I dont always have the time available.

If your interested in becoming a mod to help out, put your name in this thread. I will discuss this with the other mods and decide who we shall pick for the job.


Thanks for you help
Mark


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

How could I refuse


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm happy to help if needed


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im free most mornings so I'll throw my name into the hat too


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm on here a heck of a lot and get fed up of the spam so would love to be a mod


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd be glad to help out


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm on here everyday so would be happy to help


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Given that PF is almost my second home these days, it would be rood not to offer to give something back.

I'll stick me bunnet on the pile......


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG three of those names would :scared: crap out of trolls/spammers


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Deffo NOT something I would like to do BUT I think MB,Sue White or LavenderB would be fabbbbbb ! :thumbup::thumbup:

Good luck to all of you offering your services 

Ooops sorry I meant TheDogsMOther !! Sue White has not even offered hahahaha but she would be good too!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> OMG three of those names would :scared: crap out of trolls/spammers


Yeah, that Lavender one for shoor...................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Deffo NOT something I would like to do BUT I think MB,Sue White or LavenderB would be fabbbbbb ! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of you offering your services
> 
> Ooops sorry I meant TheDogsMOther !! Sue White has not even offered hahahaha but she would be good too!


I totally agree!!! SueW would be wonderful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Yeah, that Lavender one for shoor...................... :lol: :lol:


You avent seen that TDM when she's got a strop on....eeeevvviiiiiil doesnt even come into it :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Blimey can you imagine it MB,Lavender,SueWhite.everyone would be running for the exit


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> You avent seen that TDM when she's got a strop on....eeeevvviiiiiil doesnt even come into it :lol:


I had to re-read that I thought you put STRAP ON !!!:scared: hahaha

I have a mental image of TDM furiously getting rid of spammers wearing one sat at her computer now!!! PMSL

Sorry for lowering the tone folk heheheh


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MB and SueW get the vote from over here! :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Blimey can you imagine it MB,Lavender,SueWhite.everyone would be running for the exit


I'm not really sure I like what you are saying............ :glare:

_*Moggybaby thinks that Suzy has not fully realised the consequences of her words should any of these ladies be offered a Moderatorship........ :nonod:*_

:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I had to re-read that I thought you put STRAP ON !!!:scared: hahaha
> 
> I have a mental image of TDM furiously getting rid of spammers wearing one sat at her computer now!!! PMSL
> 
> Sorry for lowering the tone folk heheheh


She'd had that written into her CV Suzy.... Good at multi tasking :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Blimey can you imagine it MB,Lavender,SueWhite.everyone would be running for the exit






God help us all when Mark returns :aureola:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> She'd had that written into her CV Suzy.... Good at multi tasking :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: So funny! cant stop laughing!! my colleagues are looking at me gone out !!Singing:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Deffo NOT something I would like to do BUT I think MB,Sue White or LavenderB would be fabbbbbb ! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of you offering your services
> 
> Ooops sorry I meant TheDogsMOther !! Sue White has not even offered hahahaha but she would be good too!


Ooooh Suzy



suewhite said:


> Blimey can you imagine it MB,Lavender,SueWhite.everyone would be running for the exit


You got your wish - she's shoved her barnet into the bonfire as well by the look of it. :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

My only worry is that if MB becomes a mod, she'll have an even bigger excuse to come on here and natter, even though she's _*supposed to be at work!!*_ :arf:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> God help us all when Mark returns :aureola:


Given the way in which we have just totally hijacked his thread, I can't see him giving much credence to _our_ applications...................  

Oops!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> My only worry is that if MB becomes a mod, she'll have an even bigger excuse to come on here and natter, even though she's _*supposed to be at work!!*_ :arf:


I *IZ* at work. 

Iz sittinks at my desk at work. :yesnod:

*DOINGKS* work................................. Now that is a different matter altogether!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd go so far as to say you were mighty lucky I was passing by:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Given that PF is almost my second home these days, it would be rood not to offer to give something back.
> 
> I'll stick me bunnet on the pile......


And I think you'd make a great mod!
you radar sniffs me out a 1000 paces!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I *IZ* at work.
> 
> Iz sittinks at my desk at work. :yesnod:
> 
> *DOINGKS* work................................. Now that is a different matter altogether!!!! :lol: :lol:


Ok then, I will rephrase my post in light of this.

My only concern with MB becoming a mod is that it'll give her more of an excuse to come on here and natter when she's *supposed to be at work and doing* work!!

Better? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I'd go so far as to say you were mighty lucky I was passing by:thumbup:


Bloody ell a blast from the past!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Bloody ell a blast from the past!


I posted a pre - warning Suzy

Hope everything is going well for you!

Hear your 'dreams' could soon be reality!
Hope I am not wrong here.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I posted a pre - warning Suzy
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you!
> 
> ...


Do we need our tin hats??? :scared:

Not quite yet unfortunately - but hoping very soon! thanks for asking 

Where have u been hiding anyway ??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When I left this thread it was all sweet and innocent, now its been corrupted, there is only me and DT being virtuous :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> When I left this thread it was all sweet and innocent, now its been corrupted, there is only me and DT being virtuous :aureola:


:scared: What have I done?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> When I left this thread it was all sweet and innocent, now its been corrupted, there is only me and DT being virtuous :aureola:


You are most definately mod material
VirtuousBesides! I only came by because I needed corrupting!
My halos' been shinning for tooo longggg


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

To be honest after some our performances on this thread I think we stand diddly squat of being Mods


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> :scared: What have I done?


Ooops, sorry Bernie, I didnt see you shining all virtuously there  



DT said:


> You are most definately mod material
> VirtuousBesides! *I only came by because I needed corrupting*My halos' been shinning for tooo longggg


Well youre certainly in the right place for that :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

suewhite said:


> To be honest after some our performances on this thread I think we stand diddly squat of being Mods


 its funny though!!! and im sure Mark will overlook you all being naughty!!!:ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooops, sorry Bernie, I didnt see you shining all virtuously there


-smug mode initiated-

:aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: So funny! cant stop laughing!! my colleagues are looking at me gone out !!Singing:


The IWC has her "Sucking a sour lemon" face on because I am giggling like crazy on my side of the office!!! :lol:



DT said:


> And I think you'd make a great mod!
> you radar sniffs me out a 1000 paces!


One can always detect the smell of something nice. :thumbup:



Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ok then, I will rephrase my post in light of this.
> 
> My only concern with MB becoming a mod is that it'll give her more of an excuse to come on here and natter when she's *supposed to be at work and doing* work!!
> 
> *Better?* :lol: :lol: :lol:


No it blimmin' aint!!!!  You want me to *DO* work.............. 



thedogsmother said:


> When I left this thread it was all *sweet* and *innocent,* now its been corrupted, there is only me and DT being *virtuous* :aureola:


Cupcake, I am surprised you can even spell these words................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I'm around a lot and it certainly would stop me reporting things constantly. :lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> its funny though!!! and im sure Mark will overlook you all being naughty!!!:ciappa:


Nah ..........

I think that it shows how good they will be at batting trolls and spammers over the 
nets to one another and confusing the @@@@ out of them, poor things would be off in a shot for a long stay away from the PF asylum


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Talking of mods! they seem very thin on the ground at the moment
Where are they all
Or are they all off sick 'recovering'


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DT said:


> Talking of mods! they seem very thin on the ground at the moment
> Where are they all
> Or are they all off sick 'recovering'


They are all watching this thread and ticking our names off the list of possible candidates :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DT said:


> Talking of mods! they seem very thin on the ground at the moment
> Where are they all
> Or are they all off sick 'recovering'


It was a cunning plan by Lavs, SueW & myself to send them all crazy with our antics and drive them into retirement.

I think it may have worked...................... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

DT said:


> Talking of mods! they seem very thin on the ground at the moment
> Where are they all
> Or are they all off sick 'recovering'


They have heard your back and seeing the rest of the prospective candidates and are all having rescue remedy shoved down their necks :arf: :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Deffo NOT something I would like to do BUT I think MB,Sue White or LavenderB would be fabbbbbb ! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of you offering your services
> 
> Ooops sorry I meant TheDogsMOther !! Sue White has not even offered hahahaha but she would be good too!


Agree with this totally.

There is a mod-like aura about these members, this thread excluded of course!

Good luck to the new mod.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> No it blimmin' aint!!!!  You want me to *DO* work..............


Of course not dearest, I'm just wondering what your IWC would have to say about your newly elevated mod status, should you get it. I think she'd be sucking on sour lemons a lot more, and being the caring person that I am, I felt it was important to draw your attention to it and prepare you if needs be


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got my troll/spam busting costume on...don't you all think my FACE fits the bill....:lol:


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

I probably don't have enough posts to be a moderator here. Just wanted to say that the spam issue is getting worse for all of us. I moderate web site comments for a charity. At the momement when I leave at night there is no spam next morning 3 pages worth of fake ugg boots spam.

It's been getting worse the last few months so not just a problem here.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I've got my troll/spam busting costume on...don't you all think my FACE fits the bill....:lol:


Now come on Hun stop with the airbrushing!!












You are gonna have to pack them **** up as well as a Mod u know! u have to set an example !!!xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I vote MB, Lavvie (but only if she promises to put on her Wonder Woman costume for EVERY time she bans a spammer/troll), B3rnie & TDM


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy to help if needed, 6.30am-7.30am most days I'm catching up with the nights events and am usually on most days.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would love to do it. I work nights and generally finish at 6am so i am up and about in the mornin!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to moderate on a forum for a UK magazine for four long and miserable years. It was crap- so fair play to those that have put themselves forward. 

We always found that the best candidates for mod. positions were those who were consistently diplomatic and less opinionated personalities. People who have strong characters were less well suited because they had to minimise it for the sake of being balanced, they then get frustrated (and fed up of getting abuse for being partisan) and either throw a barney and quit or end up using the forum less and eventually drop off completely.

I think mods should be paid! Though there are always enough people wanting to do it for that to never happen.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll put my name down, although I know i'll never be chosen


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kirkland said:


> I probably don't have enough posts to be a moderator here. Just wanted to say that the spam issue is getting worse for all of us. I moderate web site comments for a charity. At the momement when I leave at night there is no spam next morning 3 pages worth of fake ugg boots spam.
> 
> It's been getting worse the last few months so not just a problem here.


Just as a note to the forum admins (petforum) it might be worth not just having a capcha on signing up but a question such as 'what colour is the sky?'. One forum I've been on for almost a decade very rarely has spammers and the new fashionable chinese spam/data collection bots due to this.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll put my name down, i'm on everyday as i'm a mod on another site as it is so happy to help


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Just as a note to the forum admins (petforum) it might be worth not just having a capcha on signing up but a question such as 'what colour is the sky?'. One forum I've been on for almost a decade very rarely has spammers and the new fashionable chinese spam/data collection bots due to this.


I have noticed questions such as these a lot recently
must say though I was baffled, as our sky was black at the time


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Just as a note to the forum admins (petforum) it might be worth not just having a capcha on signing up but a question such as 'what colour is the sky?'. One forum I've been on for almost a decade very rarely has spammers and the new fashionable chinese spam/data collection bots due to this.


That's what I do on my forum, it works a treat  The odd one still gets through but spambots are no more


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I've seen a forum with a capcha, an image asking a simple math sum and a question "are you a robot" and I am yet to see spam on it.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Im happy to do a bit of moding if need be  im always lurking


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> That's what I do on my forum, it works a treat  The odd one still gets through but spambots are no more


Oops, may have just negated the need for more mods then


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont mind getting spam, it makes me feel like someone actually wants me :blink:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's just to get rid of spam I wouldn't be averse to it. I seem to spend a lot of time reporting the wretched things anyway. I get very angry when I come on here to see what is going on with people's pets and find a post about the origins of wife swapping.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> If it's just to get rid of spam I wouldn't be averse to it. I seem to spend a lot of time reporting the wretched things anyway. I get very angry when I come on here to see what is going on with people's pets and *find a post about the origins of wife swapping.*


I think you'll find thats the normal members rather than the spammers


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I think you'll find thats the normal members rather than the spammers


I might have thought so but the English was barely legible and he was trying to flog jumpers as well.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I could do it


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

happy to help.

although i do like a bit of a lie-in on a sunday morning and so if someone would like to take that shift?!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> If it's just to get rid of spam I wouldn't be averse to it. I seem to spend a lot of time reporting the wretched things anyway. I get very angry when I come on here to see what is going on with people's pets *and find a post about the origins of wife swapping*.





MCWillow said:


> I think you'll find thats the normal members rather than the spammers


*L-A-V-S.......................................*

We've been rumbled!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *L-A-V-S.......................................*
> 
> We've been rumbled!!!!!


I didnt want to mention any names - but I_ do_ have to say those are the two I would have mentioned :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I might have thought so but the English was barely legible and he was trying to flog jumpers as well.


Wife swapping AND selling jumpers

Well, he scores a point for the diverse subject matter


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I didnt want to mention any names - but I_ do_ have to say those are the two I would have mentioned :lol:


When was the last time you were banned??? I'm sure you must be overdue a 'holiday' by now...................... :devil:

:lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy to help if needed, mind you i seem to miss most of the gossip and trolls


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Dear Mark

Please excuse the disgusting behaviour on this thread. As you can see I have nothing to do with it :aureola: I have been dragged into all this by the likes of Mogs and Sue White  I'm normally such an


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Dear Mark
> 
> Please excuse the disgusting behaviour on this thread. As you can see I have nothing to do with it :aureola: I have been dragged into all this by the likes of Mogs and Sue White  I'm normally such an


Absolute b*llocks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Dear Mark
> 
> Please excuse the disgusting behaviour on this thread. As you can see I have nothing to do with it :aureola: I have been dragged into all this by the likes of Mogs and Sue White  I'm normally such an


You are just trying to suck up so they pick you!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Dear Mark
> 
> Please excuse the disgusting behaviour on this thread. As you can see I have nothing to do with it :aureola: I have been dragged into all this by the likes of Mogs and Sue White  I'm normally such an


I can do cool smilies too









So nerrrr


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Happy to help if needed, mind you i seem to miss most of the gossip and trolls


I couldn't do it full time as i don't scour the whole forum, though i do tend to pick up the trolls and those members who have either come back under a different name or are, in a few awful cases, less then desirable pet owners should we say!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Absolute b*llocks :lol: :lol: :lol:


Couldn't have phrased it better myself luv!!!!! :thumbup:

But obviously, as a Mod-in-Waiting, I would have had to be much more diplomatic and advise Ms Lavender that her comment held a very close resemblance to the hanging down lumpy items of a gentlemans under-carriage. :aureola:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I can do cool smilies too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I think you all have 0% chance of becoming mods  You have all hijacked this thread, poor Mark 
I vote to be mod

ME!! Nah not really not on enough but I *AM* an angel :aureola:
And I miss all the gossip 

I remember joining a Golden Retriever forum o) and it asked me what colour is the scotty? You would of thought it would say what colour is the Golden. I actually had to look up what colour the scotty was  Black,my good friend google said  Or Brindle or Wheaten? :


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Couldn't have phrased it better myself luv!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> But obviously, as a Mod-in-Waiting, I would have had to be much more diplomatic and advise Ms Lavender that her comment held a very close resemblance to the hanging down lumpy items of a gentlemans under-carriage. :aureola:


Do you think I may have messed up my chances with my blunt, non-pc comment? :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I think you all have 0% chance of becoming mods  You have all hijacked this thread, poor Mark


Poor Mark indeed............ He's going to come back to his thread, see that it is over 6 pages long and be excited at the prospect of so many Moderator offers..... Only to find out there's actually about 6....................... 



Rabbitmonkee said:


> Do you think I may have messed up my chances with my blunt, non-pc comment? :scared:


_*Moggybaby assumes Mod-in-Waiting mode......*_

I think your 'to the point' comment may have displayed a degree of straight talking that some members may take offence at if it were directed at them. :yesnod: :aureola: :lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I think now, you should all do your speeches as to why you would be a suitable mod and also your pleading faces :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

welshjet said:


> I think now, you should all do your speeches as to why you would be a suitable mod and also your pleading faces :lol:


I don't need to do a speech, everyone knows I'm awesome 

But if that fails, who could reject this face?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> _*Moggybaby assumes Mod-in-Waiting mode......*_
> 
> I think your 'to the point' comment may have displayed a degree of straight talking that some members may take offence at if it were directed at them. :yesnod: :aureola: :lol:


MB, I love you but please....

.....sod off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure I've been here long enough but throw my name in there too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SpringerLex said:


> Not sure I've been here long enough but throw my name in there too.


Ooh is it done on length of service? ooh do I win then


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> MB, I love you but please....
> 
> .....sod off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


_*Moggybabys list of potential bannees is steadily growing longer........*_ :aureola:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> _*Moggybabys list of potential bannees is steadily growing longer........*_ :aureola:


Now is that _really_ acceptable Mod-in-waiting behaviour?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

With you lot in positions of modship all us normally quiet folk will have to take up position of being extra rowdy to keep the forum going.......   

fun time.........


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> I think now, you should all do your speeches as to why you would be a suitable mod and also your pleading faces :lol:


Dear Mark,

I would be a good Moderator as I am DTE, with GSOH, NS, showing TLC when required, could be IMHO GL but can no longer frequent MFI so do B & Q instead.

I'm also Scary, Scottish and intolerant to spammers & trolls!!!










TYVM

MB
x

.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Dear Mark,

I think I would be a good mod as I am a frequent spam reporter and do not resort to same level of smut that _some_ members on here feel is appropriate conversation :arf:

Should I get the position, I will work hard to keep my strong opinions under wraps and remain impartial during debates, and will firmly wage war on flippin' annoying spam numpties! 

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,

RM


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I think I would be a good mod as I am a frequent spam reporter and do not resort to same level of smut that _some_ members on here feel is appropriate conversation :arf:
> 
> ...


Or, in short, I'LL BE BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Or, in short, I'LL BE BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can I just point out to Mark that this is not appropriate Mod behaviour, and I would like MB's comments to be taken into consideration with regards her application.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it madam! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Dear Mark

I think that i would be a good moderator as have been addicted to this forum since the moment i first set foot in it. 

I would thoroughly enjoy bashing the poop out of the silly spammers that keep clogging up this place and wish to lord it over everyone with the magnificent moderator title....


P.S do we get a uniform and name badge


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Can I just point out to Mark that this is not appropriate Mod behaviour, and I would like MB's comments to be taken into consideration with regards her application.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it madam! :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Only testing your skills on how you would deal with troublesome trolls my dear.

:thumbdown:

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Only testing your skills on how you would deal with troublesome trolls my dear.
> 
> :thumbdown:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Ohh I'm sure! :arf:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Pfffft....... Can't believe how many "Teachers pets" there are on this forum 

*Sits back and awaits new funky mod badge and uniform*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love to be a fly on the wall when Mark reads this thread, I imagine there will be a lot of head shaking, muttering and maybe even some swear words, then he will carefully reword his next thread in a way that excludes all of us :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Pfffft....... Can't believe how many "Teachers pets" there are on this forum
> 
> *Sits back and awaits new funky mod badge and uniform*


Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm, having seen a preview of the uniform, I might be reconsidering my application..........


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm, having seen a preview of the uniform, I might be reconsidering my application..........


I think you would look rather well in that actually


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm, having seen a preview of the uniform, I might be reconsidering my application..........


Thats basically what I wear most days anyway :thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm, having seen a preview of the uniform, I might be reconsidering my application..........


I am hurt & disappointed, you so promised not to show our private pics  I only wore it for you


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm, having seen a preview of the uniform, I might be reconsidering my application..........



Where did you find my picture?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm, having seen a preview of the uniform, I might be reconsidering my application..........


give me back my swimming costume!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


may the best arse licker win :lol: :lol:


a funny thread :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I would love to be a fly on the wall when Mark reads this thread, I imagine there will be a lot of head shaking, muttering and maybe even some swear words, *then he will carefully reword his next thread in a way that excludes all of us* :lol:


I think his next thread will contain the words *VERY* & *MATURE* in quite close proximity to each other....  Closely followed by* REGULARLY BEHAVES IN AN ADULT MANNER*.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats basically what I wear most days anyway :thumbup:





DoodlesRule said:


> I am hurt & disappointed, you so promised not to show our private pics  I only wore it for you





B3rnie said:


> Where did you find my picture?





SnazzyJazzy said:


> give me back my swimming costume!!!


Seems like the Mod problem has been sorted since you lot have already got the uniform. That'll save on the expenses bill!!!!! :thumbup:



paddyjulie said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> may the best arse licker win :lol: :lol:
> 
> *a funny thread* :lol:


I don't think that was quite Marks intention.............   :lol:

.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think his next thread will contain the words *VERY* & *MATURE* in quite close proximity to each other....  Closely followed by* REGULARLY BEHAVES IN AN ADULT MANNER*.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


In that case we are all well and truely stuffed :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think his next thread will contain the words *VERY* & *MATURE* in quite close proximity to each other....  Closely followed by* REGULARLY BEHAVES IN AN ADULT MANNER*.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Sounds like I'm a shuh-in then!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I don't need to do a speech, everyone knows I'm awesome
> 
> But if that fails, who could reject this face?


You get my vote just for that pic, that is just scrummy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think his next thread will contain the words *VERY* & *MATURE* in quite close proximity to each other....  Closely followed by* REGULARLY BEHAVES IN AN ADULT MANNER*.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I think his next thread will contain one word ....'NORMAL' :scared:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I think his next thread will contain one word ....'NORMAL' :scared:


I Do not reconise this word Nooooooooormal, pray tell us what does it mean???


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I think his next thread will contain one word ....'NORMAL' :scared:


You and I might as well pack our bags and head home now then luv coz we is well and truly b*ggered on that one!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> You and I might as well pack our bags and head home now then luv coz we is well and truly b*ggered on that one!!!!!!  :lol:


I was going to say you're the very essence of normal 

Wait, I'm sure I'm missing an 'ab' at the start there.... :confused1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I was going to say you're the very essence of normal
> 
> Wait, I'm sure I'm missing an 'ab' at the start there.... :confused1:


:yikes: :yikes:

For a moment there I thought you were about to insult me........ 

But you came good in the end!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> For a moment there I thought you were about to insult me........
> 
> But you came good in the end!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You've managed to confuse me :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> You've managed to confuse me :lol:


Really?? :yikes:

Its not that difficult.... :lol: :lol:

Ya know I loves ya really  x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> You've managed to confuse me :lol:


Oh dear, we can't be having a confused mod......... :nonod:

Maybe you should try again next year!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Really?? :yikes:
> 
> Its not that difficult.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ya know I loves ya really  x


No, it's really not that difficult in fairness 

Although I don't appreciate it being pointed out for the whole forum to see :glare: Mind you, I s'pose it was only a matter of time before it all came out


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh dear, we can't be having a confused mod......... :nonod:
> 
> Maybe you should try again next year!!!! :lol: :lol:


Ohh b*gger off Barney :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ohh b*gger off Barney :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Tut! Tut! Tut!

Definitely not Mod material.......... :hand:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Tut! Tut! Tut!
> 
> Definitely not Mod material.......... :hand:


I'm surprised you're still up, isn't it way past golden oldie bedtime? :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

Ohh my, I do apologise, I knew there was a reason I steered clear of alcohol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

You are all a pack of sucky rabble rousers. 

Once you are given the Papal blessing, men and women mods are no longer allowed to sit at the laptop in their undies/pyjamas and ladies must wear pearls in the daytime. There are standards you know. You are legally required to have all your bits securely covered at all times, if you want to moderate. This is a position of dignity. 

Now, who is actually still eligible?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

*quickly changes fom her all in one pink spotty sleepsuit and brushes hair*

me....?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Could do with a decision SOON... front page filling...


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Goes to show how they all join overnight and first thing in the morning. If you report any can you do as I am doing. That way we each know which have been reported etc.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I'm happy to help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Just thought. I wasn't actually applying with my comment. I'm computer illiterate. just stirring the pot.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone been interviewed for the job?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

What are the terms then? What type of car do you get, how much is the annual basic salary? Bonuses and other perks might get a few more people interested - just a thought!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Has anyone been interviewed for the job?


I'm sat outside the interview room now, i can hear the shouting and screaming coming from Mark at the previous interviewee


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmm

Three guesses who !!!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

bullet said:


> I'm sat outside the interview room now, i can hear the shouting and screaming coming from Mark at the previous interviewee


What's the betting that's MB trying to woo Mark with her womanly wiles? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

8tansox said:


> What are the terms then? What type of car do you get, how much is the annual basic salary? Bonuses and other perks might get a few more people interested - just a thought!


I wish


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

DOn't know if I'm too late with this - but I seem to be constantly reporting spam from the cat forum so it would make sense to be able to do something about it. Just a thought.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

8tansox said:


> What are the terms then? What type of car do you get, how much is the annual basic salary? Bonuses and other perks might get a few more people interested - just a thought!


This classic motor(less) car is the car you will get. Of course, you will be expected to give lifts to other moderators when required to, there is ample extra space on the roof for passengers, any more can cling to the doors as you bomb it around at 4 mph. The unique feature is that the tyres will never go bald to risk flouting traffic laws. Some would argue that is because there aren't any but let's not split hairs. You also save on petrol as this car uses what is known as "legwork".










If you are really good, you might get to ride in Mark's souped up version, it comes with fake leopard skin upholstery to make Bet Lynch proud.










The salary of course is:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I would but i'd have to edit my own posts lol ...I guess I can do oz shift tho lol


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd just like to say I do not now nor do I ever want to be a "mod" (mainly cos I'm still unsure as to what a troll is lol) but a big THANK YOU to you all this thread has had me laughing my head off for the first time in days so well done to you all :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

lolhall said:


> I'd just like to say I do not now nor do I ever want to be a "mod" (mainly cos I'm still unsure as to what a troll is lol) but a big THANK YOU to you all this thread has had me laughing my head off for the first time in days so well done to you all :thumbup:


The longer you have been on here the easier it is to spot trolls and spammers. Took me a bit of tie. I googles trolls to find out what they were one day.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

davidc said:


>


Is it wrong that, if that car had an engine, I would actually drive it around (& probably fit in it too )


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

welshjet said:


> They have heard your back and seeing the rest of the prospective candidates and are all having rescue remedy shoved down their necks :arf: :lol:


Seems they know I'm back before I know myself
Talk is that thaat the minute I type pet forums into the google bar red lights start flashing, buzzers sound and pagers go beserk
Can't think why


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey! by the way, this is one heck of a funny thread


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OK!
so just been measured for my uniform!
But! more important, can anyone tell me when my big stick will arrive please?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's in the post


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> OK!
> so just been measured for my uniform!
> But! more important, can anyone tell me when my big stick will arrive please?


Lmfao you knob,,,, pf only needs me and you as mods lol, how can it go wrong with your good behaviour and my morals ? :arf:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I would be happy to help with the spam.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Are we going to be told if any have










Been taken up!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

will the mods make me some i love them


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Monty Python - Spam - YouTube Just in case you didnt have enough spam


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

good luck to who ever gets chosen, I cant commit to mornings as I am usually more on a night time then anything.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Do we know when a decision will be made?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

lymorelynn said:


> I wish


Are you saying that you didnt receive the company Merecedes car I sent for you to use with free fuel? Nightmare, one of the other mods must be driving around in 2 of them, I'll try and find out which mod it is


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hopefully try and contact the chosen people today or tomorrow to see if they want to be mods, and when they have been informed and accepted, I will post on here.

I did read through all this thread but it was difficult to see exactly who was applying to be a mod and who was just commenting on the thread.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

petforum said:


> Hopefully try and contact the chosen people today or tomorrow to see if they want to be mods, and when they have been informed and accepted, I will post on here.
> 
> *I did read through all this thread but it was difficult to see exactly who was applying to be a mod and who was just commenting on the thread*.


Sowwy!!!! 

Did we make you laugh though.............???


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

petforum said:


> Are you saying that you didnt receive the company Merecedes car I sent for you to use with free fuel? Nightmare, one of the other mods must be driving around in 2 of them, I'll try and find out which mod it is


Everybody hear this? We get a Mercedes and free fuel


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sowwy!!!!
> 
> Did we make you laugh though.............???


It was entertaining but I wasnt laughing


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sowwy!!!!
> 
> Did we make you laugh though.............???


Hopefully Admin and a few mods tooo maybe are walking around with cracked faces


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DT said:


> Hopefully Admin and a few mods tooo maybe are walking around with cracked faces


Well, that's YOUR application form just been chucked in the bin!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

petforum said:


> It was entertaining but I wasnt laughing


 Did you use bad language......????


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

petforum said:


> Hopefully try and contact the chosen people today or tomorrow to see if they want to be mods, and when they have been informed and accepted, I will post on here.
> 
> I did read through all this thread but it was difficult to see exactly who was applying to be a mod and who was just commenting on the thread.


Sorry Mark, I was just commenting.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Everybody hear this? We get a Mercedes and free fuel


IVE CHANGED MY MIND!!! I WOULD LOOOVEEE TO BE A MOD!!!! 

JOKING!!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks to everyone who volunteered. We have now decided on "thedogsmother" and "newfiesmum" to become mods and help us with the increase in spam. 

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear 

:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod: Singing:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats to both   xxxx

Sorry to those who did not make it xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Great choices.:thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who volunteered. We have now decided on "thedogsmother" and "newfiesmum" to become mods and help us with the increase in spam.
> 
> ...


WoooHooo!!!!!! Great news. :thumbup:

This means Dennis the Menace & Minnie the Minx (aka Mogs & Lavs) can continue to wreak havoc and keep the Newbies on their toes..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

ETA: Congrats to TDM & NM. You are *very* worthy of the position. I was very rude by not offering my best wishes in my original post. Sorry.

(Still gonna make you work for it though....................... :lol

.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> WoooHooo!!!!!! Great news. :thumbup:
> 
> This means Dennis the Menace & Minnie the Minx (aka Mogs & Lavs) can continue to wreak havoc and keep the Newbies on their toes..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yayyy this place wud b so dull wihout u both around or on best behaviour xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations to the new mods, I feel in future maybe management can personally pm members they would like as a mod? to stop anyone feeling it was a bad choice from who came forward?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> WoooHooo!!!!!! Great news. :thumbup:
> 
> This means Dennis the Menace & Minnie the Minx (aka Mogs & Lavs) can continue to wreak havoc and keep the Newbies on their toes..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


its about to get worse babe mwaahahhhahhhhahhhaa


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> WoooHooo!!!!!! Great news. :thumbup:
> 
> This means Dennis the Menace & Minnie the Minx (aka Mogs & Lavs) can continue to wreak havoc and keep the Newbies on their toes..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ohh Lordy..

_*RM hides in fear*_ :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:

Congrats to the two new mods though :thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats to the new moderators. Hope you enjoy the job...I'm sure you'll be busy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, there are a few dodgy characters, (mainly two ringleaders) that Ive got my eye on already :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks everyone, there are a few dodgy characters, (mainly two ringleaders) that Ive got my eye on already :lol:


U will b able to whack em with that strap on x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks everyone, there are a few dodgy characters, (mainly two ringleaders) that Ive got my eye on already :lol:


Oh come on...don't start bringing Sue white and her mate rabbitmonkee into it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks everyone, there are a few dodgy characters, (mainly two ringleaders) that *Ive got my eye on* already :lol:


You can have it back if you like..................... 










:lol: :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats you 2!!!! very mod worthy i think!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> U will b able to whack em with that strap on x


She went out earlier and bought the 'super duper make em scream whopper' to go with the new Outfit :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh come on...don't start bringing Sue white and her mate rabbitmonkee into it


I object most strongly to this Lavs!

I am a troublemaker in my own right, not a sidekick! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> She went out earlier and bought the 'super duper make em scream whopper' to go with the new Outfit :lol:


She is a kinky bugger eh!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> She is a kinky bugger eh!


So she keeps telling me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can one of the other mods show me where this banning button is, I cant find it and I need it :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Can one of the other mods show me where this banning button is, I cant find it and I need it :lol:


Exercising your mod power already? :yikes: Remind me not to get on the wrong side of you TDM! :scared: :arf:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can one of the other mods show me where this banning button is, I cant find it and I need it :lol:


So sorry hun, had it in my pocket, here you go......


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I get the feeling TDM and NM are going to regret volunteering for this...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Great choices, congrats noodles  *hides mags and naughty stuff under shirt


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Great choices, congrats noodles  *hides mags and naughty stuff under shirt


Oi one of those items is mine  errrrr oops


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Im just gutted I dont get a Merc!!! :thumbdown: you can all go kiss my ...:ciappa::ciappa::laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My company car just arrived, Im not impressed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, I still want to know who has my Merc :eek6: 
Now behave you lot and give our new mods time to settle in - good job they know what you're like


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Well, I still want to know who has my Merc :eek6:
> *Now behave you lot and give our new mods time to settle in* - good job they know what you're like


You've heard the expression "A baptism of fire..." haven't you? :devil: :devil:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great choice of new mods, Congratulations to em both

Wonder how long it is before the break summat


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I wasted all afternoon yesterday sitting waiting for my PM from Mark :laugh:Congragualtions to the new mods:thumbsup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

congrats guys on being the new Mods.. xxx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations to the new Mods.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Firstly lets discuss hours and rates of pay...I would be more than happy to do it for £15000 per anum working between the hours of 12.30pm-2pm with an hours lunch and every weekend off 

*note to self....read the whole freakin thread! *


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

You missed out again Harley and they got a company car


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suewhite said:


> You missed out again Harley and they got a company car


Never mind..i doubt i have missed out on much...word is the staff are a right load of knobbers Lucky escape me thinks :lol:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who volunteered. We have now decided on "thedogsmother" and "newfiesmum" to become mods and help us with the increase in spam.
> 
> ...


Congrats thedogsmother and newfiesmum. :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Never mind..i doubt i have missed out on much...word is the staff are a right load of knobbers Lucky escape me thinks :lol:


I think the ones we have now are great, no knobs there.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Never mind..i doubt i have missed out on much...word is the staff are a right load of knobbers Lucky escape me thinks :lol:


Charming


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I think the ones we have now are great, no knobs there.


Erm twas a joke..........*tumbleweed* .............


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Firstly lets discuss hours and rates of pay...I would be more than happy to do it for £15000 per anum working between the hours of 12.30pm-2pm with an hours lunch and every weekend off
> 
> *note to self....read the whole freakin thread! *


heck lass
You come cheap


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Erm twas a joke..........*tumbleweed* .............


I predict a riot......

I would have voted for DT and Waterlily, but the decision is good enough.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I predict a riot......
> 
> I would have voted for DT and Waterlily, but the decision is good enough.


Meh who cares? :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I predict a riot......
> 
> I would have voted for DT and Waterlily, but the decision is good enough.


If they had done that they would have needed to employ mods to mod the mods


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just seen who the new mods are - good choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

DT said:


> If they had done that they would have needed to employ mods to mod the mods


It would have been a scream having you as a mod......


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> It would have been a scream having you as a mod......


Thing is though! who would have been doing the screaming


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh Gawd!! Does this mean i have to be a good boy for a while now then?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> Thing is though! who would have been doing the screaming


Lmfao. I can think of a few   and I also get a word spring to mind for them.... its... idgaf


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Erm twas a joke..........*tumbleweed* .............


Thats nice  mine was a comment to your post is all, Joke or not. chill out, it wasnt a dig at you.


----------

